# I think I creeped this girl out. Please Help



## UnknownUser0011 (Mar 3, 2011)

*delete please*

delete please


----------



## Dre53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well to me at least it doesn't seem like you did much to piss her off. All I see you doing is perhaps annoying her when she wanted to be left alone, but I wouldn't think that would be such a big deal. If she's this worked up about what you've done (which appears to be very little), then I don't really understand it and think it's her who has to chill. It definitely doesn't seem like you have much social anxiety to me, I think from what I've read several if not most people here would be very happy to be in your friend situation.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd help you out but I have NO clue how to deal with people. I never can tell when people are angry or upset at me and it seems you have the same problem as I'm sure everyone else does too. I think since you have other friends, you should leave this one alone and if she wants to continue being friends than let her be the initiater of conversations. If this was your only friend I would suggest to keep pushing forward with her but she's not your only friend so as the saying goes "There's tons of other fish in the sea" (I think that's the saying, lol).


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, drama queen! It seems like she's really overreacting... I don't think you did anything that is creep-worthy at all. Especially since this girl apparently likes to start rumors, I would say that it's probably not worth the effort to gain her friendship. If you've just started college, I wouldn't dwell on this girl too much, it's not too hard to find people who are more pleasant to be around.

Good luck!


----------



## Properties (Feb 27, 2011)

Red flags should be going up in your head! According to what your telling us I see absolutely nothing wrong with what you've done. From what I've been able to gather she is an attention seeker thus the reason she starts rumors and talks behind peoples back. She's letting you know that she enjoys drama! You sound like a great person and this girl certainly does not deserve you as a friend until she fixes the issues she's dealing with.

Just my thoughts. 
-Properties ​


----------

